# Oscar's first day at home



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Soooooooooooo cute, Oscar's adorable!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

YAY!!! Puppy time. Oscar is so darn cute. I just love that sweet face of his.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful boy! Love his name.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

What a handsome little guy. I love that puppy fur.


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

he is so cute! he loves the toy


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a cute little fluff! LOVE his name!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome home Oscar! He is so sweet. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, what a cutie! Welcome home and welcome to the world, Oscar!

P.S. Please make sure you're with him at all times when he's eating the rawhide.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

What a cute little fuzzball you have there.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is beautiful. Great pictures


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

He is just gorgeous, such a sweet face too 
Is he being a good little puppy?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Too cute!!! I just want to hug him! I bet you are having such a great time with him!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

...Oscar sure is a cute little furball. Cant wait to hear about all of the puppy adventures!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanK said:


> ... Cant wait to hear about all of the puppy adventures!


Today Oscar been introduced to the water. We went to the beach and he loves rocks, seaweeds, starfishes, but rather kept distance from the ocean. He wet paws and run away from awashed water, wasn't scary at all, just didn't know how to deal with all mass of water that was coming to him.
He had a blast playing with kids on a beach and few other dogs. One particular situation made me laugh - he met a 3 years old Yorkie, which was probably the same size as 8 weeks old Oscar and after initial sniffing ritual Oscar start chasing her. Of course they were playing. but it was too funny. Then we came home, Oscar ate his dinner and we went for a walk. Well. walk probably is a strong word for those 200-300 meters we cover in 1.5 hours. We came to the very calm and shallow pond. Then we start playing with a stick, which he LOVES to retrieve. After he got excited I throw a stick about couple inches from the shore in a water. He hesitated for a moment, but then got a stick and of course got a bunch of praises for such braveness. After retrieving the stick several times I threw it a bit further and sure enough he got his belly wet and bring the stick back. I didn't want to push any further and we ended on that happy note. Unfortunately I didn't take a camera with me, so no pictures today. :uhoh: Oh, did I say Oscar was SO dirty after his water play, so when we came home my wife almost got a heart attack : Needless to say he got a bath right away and now clean and shine is sleeping in his crate.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so glad Oscar is home and settling in well. Please keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

What a sweet little fellow, congratulations. Great way to celebrate Canada Day


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww- what a charming puppy! Congratulations. . .


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

General V said:


> YAY!!! Puppy time. Oscar is so darn cute. I just love that sweet face of his.


General V - have you picked up your puppy yet?


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my! He is adorable!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh he is sooo cute! Love his little face!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

So many new puppies lately! First I love the name Oscar for him and second, he is absolutely and completely adorable!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

He is so adorable!!!! Keep those puppy pics coming!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ggdenny said:


> Oh, what a cutie! Welcome home and welcome to the world, Oscar!
> 
> P.S. Please make sure you're with him at all times when he's eating the rawhide.


He is a cutie!!! I was thinking the same thing about the rawhide and watch those yummy rocks too.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

janine said:


> He is a cutie!!! I was thinking the same thing about the rawhide and watch those yummy rocks too.


Are you guys concern about the possibility of chunks of the rawhide breaking off while he is chewing? And he is not interested in the rocks (yet?) I offered him a kong with almond butter - he completely ignored it. And quite honest he's not a big fan of rawhide either. I guess Oscar is more "natural" guy - he really like to chew sticks, stumps, pulling crass and moss (Yay! I don't need a lawn mover anymore ) I never saw him to dig in backyard like crazy, but he found the old sandbox full of sand, jumped in and start digging like excavator. I don't mind at all, it's is very convenient for both of us.


​


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

awwwww, so cute!!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*New post created*

Since it's not his first day at home anymore and I cannot edit the title I started a new post where will publish all future Oscar's photos: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/99873-oscars-life-pictures.html


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He does have a sweet face!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Ohmigosh! Look at that adorable chubby little pup! Just way too sweet!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! Man do I feel like I missed out getting a red pup... love, love, love that big ol' fluff ball fur the lighter pups have!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oscar is so cute. What breeder did you get him from?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

ShipIt said:


> Ohmigosh! Look at that adorable chubby little pup! Just way too sweet!


He is chubby alright - 15 lbs at 8 weeks. Breeder said he will loose some weight after getting to the new home and all that stress he'll go through, but he didn't. I guess there was not much stress for him  He's not overweight at all, just very solid structure.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Oscar is so cute. What breeder did you get him from?


From Chuckanut Retrievers in Bellingham.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Oscar's photos*

*I publish all future Oscar's photos in another thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...-pictures.html (Oscar's life in pictures)*


----------



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

Ohmigoodness. I want to snuzzle into his forehead and never leave! Too cute!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweet puppy!


----------

